# What are the best seats?



## OwenK (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm going to hear the CSO perform in December. And I wanted to buy tickets for the best seats. Here is the seating map: link. Could you guys please let me know which are the best seats? (e.g. is the Main Floor better or the Lower balcony?) Pay no mind to price.


----------



## papsrus (Oct 7, 2014)

I've never been (but look forward to your review!)

Here's what one "expert" says:

Best seat/acoustics: C102, lower balcony, center section, third row back, on the aisle. "There's an open and full sound. There's nothing to block my sound," says Vanessa Moss, the Center's vice president for orchestra and building operations."


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Depending on what's being performed, sometimes the best seats are the ones closest to the exits.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

That's where I like to sit at Carnegie Hall too. Same deal as in post #2. Lower balcony, up front, on the aisle, preferably next to someone who took a bath that day.


----------



## papsrus (Oct 7, 2014)

hpowders said:


> That's where I like to sit at Carnegie Hall too. Same deal as in post #2.


Sorry, were you replying to my post, or scratch golf's?

EDIT: I see now, thanks.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

scratchgolf said:


> Depending on what's being performed, sometimes the best seats are the ones closest to the exits.


This is already being addressed. From composer John Adams: "The New York Philharmonic, the oldest symphony orchestra in the United States, and also the orchestra with historically the most restive audience members, has announced the planned installation of a new "Listener Speedy Exit Ramp" which will enable to patrons to leave their seats either during or after a performance in less than 2.5 seconds."

"The "LSER" is a response to longstanding requests from subscription holders for a faster mode of self-ejection from the concert hall. The Philharmonic's audiences already hold the world record for abrupt departure from concerts. The LSER will be a particularly comforting addition to the concert-going experience for patrons anxious about contemporary music."


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Any time a piano concerto's on the program, I like to be on the main floor to the left(left from the audience's point of view) closer to the stage so I can see the pianist's fingers.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

papsrus said:


> Sorry, were you replying to my post, or scratch golf's?
> 
> EDIT: I see now, thanks.


No. Your post.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I like either the main floor 2nd or 3rd row or the 2nd floor to the left side... for the Utah Symphony. For opera, I stick to grand tier.

But since my stepdad works for the USUO organization, I get to see all of the operas and orchestra concerts for free so I can't complain where I'm at.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I could hear all concerts for free if I wanted to be an usher, but I don't.


----------



## OwenK (Nov 24, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the feedback. I just bought my tickets.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

OwenK said:


> I'm going to hear the CSO perform in December. And I wanted to buy tickets for the best seats. Here is the seating map: link. Could you guys please let me know which are the best seats? (e.g. is the Main Floor better or the Lower balcony?) Pay no mind to price.


Hey, I've been here a few times! I personally prefer the lower balcony. You're farther away, but you get to see the whole orchestra


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

That center section of the box seats looks right up my ally. But the acoustics are so well comprehended in these venues that most seats will sound great.


----------



## Declined (Apr 8, 2014)

The best seats would be in the model of Goldilocks. Not too close, not too far, not too much to one side. As close to the middle as possible. The worst seats are probably the very front row. All you see are the players' feet and you have to crane your neck around.


----------



## OwenK (Nov 24, 2014)

Cosmos said:


> Hey, I've been here a few times! I personally prefer the lower balcony. You're farther away, but you get to see the whole orchestra


Chicago is a great city. We have one heck of a museum, don't we?


----------



## papsrus (Oct 7, 2014)

OwenK said:


> Thank you everyone for the feedback. I just bought my tickets.


Look forward to your report. Enjoy!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah. Enjoy the concert!


----------

